# Implantation cramps/twinges...



## Here's Hoping

Hi,

I've seen threads about implantation pain and bleeding but what about implantation cramps?

I'm 8 DPO and have been having slight AF type cramps and also some twinges lower down than my normal ovulation pain area.

Of course, this could all be in my head!!


----------



## Nessicle

Hi hun I'm either 5 or 6dpo (+opk on Cd14 last Friday), had some myself today, very mild and just noticeable. Also had like an ache in my pubic bone slightly to the right, on and off, kinda feels like a toothache! 

Have some lotiony CM too, FX this our implantation! :flower:


----------



## inkdchick

Im 8dpo today and yesterday had brown discharge which i have never had before with mild cramping which only lasted about and hour or so and the discharge was completely gone by the evening and today its plentiful and back to normal clear/white cm, but also today i have achy boobs which feel like they have just filled my bra to the extreme and my tummy feels as though its over full and stretched to the limit inside and a little swollen on the outside, and am tired today too !!! so am hoping that even though i was not trying this month that it may have been implanting but thats only hoping as i dont know what else it could be !

Good Luck ladies :dust: to you both


----------



## Nessicle

that sounds brilliant Tina!! So psyched for you! xx


----------



## xLuciax

Hey again here's hoping had mine since 5dpo I'm 9dpo now and having them as we speak feel like AF but not painful they are just like uncomftable pulling twinges


----------



## dreamofabean

I'm 9/10 dpo. I've had cramps since about 6 dpo and some spotting since 7dpo. Thought AF had come!It's so strange!! TMI but by spotting i mean blood when check internally, nothing has made it outside of the body!! hee hee
I also feel really nauseous, have heartburn and just generally feel ick!! Hoping and praying it's a sticky bean rather than the witch playing tricks x


----------



## inkdchick

Nessicle said:


> that sounds brilliant Tina!! So psyched for you! xx

Thanks Vanessa , not feeling too good now tho have just had more brown peachy coloured discharge in my underwear (sorry tmi), (but i didnt expect to get anything esle as i havent had anything since yesterday morning, so didnt wear protection) !!, but when i wiped there was nothing and just this very very very pale peachy browny whitey discharge so i dont know and now my boobs are really achy,have very very mild cramping which is really low down and in the top of my legs, my tummy feels as tho my its stretched inside to its limit and feels really dense and heavy, i have a headache from hell, and feel really under the weather now so am off to bed early i just dont know wot to think and am a bit worried :shrug::cry::shrug::cry:
but thank you Hun how are you doing ! Oh add me to your ttc buddies i would love to be there for you too xx
:hug: tina


----------



## inkdchick

dreamofabean said:


> I'm 9/10 dpo. I've had cramps since about 6 dpo and some spotting since 7dpo. Thought AF had come!It's so strange!! TMI but by spotting i mean blood when check internally, nothing has made it outside of the body!! hee hee
> I also feel really nauseous, have heartburn and just generally feel ick!! Hoping and praying it's a sticky bean rather than the witch playing tricks x

Oh hun i really hope that this is your month the wait and this messing about with our cm is a nightmare !!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Leanne27

Ooh sounds like me ! I am 8 dpo and have slight brown cm and been getting slight cramps all afternoon . Hope this is bfp for us xxx


----------



## inkdchick

Leanne27 said:


> Ooh sounds like me ! I am 8 dpo and have slight brown cm and been getting slight cramps all afternoon . Hope this is bfp for us xxx

I really hope so am feeling quite sick now and am going to bed. I am going to add you to my ttc buddies list at the bottom of my posts and then we can do this journey of yuk together :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

aww Tina but they sound like really good symptoms! Especially if you don't usually get symptoms like that too! 

Thanks for adding me as your ttc buddy - will add you too xx


----------



## inkdchick

Nessicle said:


> aww Tina but they sound like really good symptoms! Especially if you don't usually get symptoms like that too!
> 
> Thanks for adding me as your ttc buddy - will add you too xx

thank you , i will let you know, god i'm sitting here with a stingy backache that is strange and a sharp pain in my left boob LOL , god they are all coming out to get me now you watch that will be a novelty !!
nite nite xx :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

lol well fx they are all positive signs for you hun! I think we'd all take any symptoms we could for a bfp :hugs: 

xx


----------



## dreamofabean

inkdchick said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> aww Tina but they sound like really good symptoms! Especially if you don't usually get symptoms like that too!
> 
> Thanks for adding me as your ttc buddy - will add you too xx
> 
> thank you , i will let you know, god i'm sitting here with a stingy backache that is strange and a sharp pain in my left boob LOL , god they are all coming out to get me now you watch that will be a novelty !!
> nite nite xx :hugs:Click to expand...

Is it like a burning sensation? My back feels like that! Have it in really low tummy too! Check cervix and its so high can barely reach it!! I'm driving myself crazy symptom spotting!!:haha:


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls-
I just posted a similar thread and found this-I'm having same thing-strong OV like pains at 13dpo but NO other symptoms and I'm pretty sure I've felt similar cramping before in my bfn cycles....so I don't think I am pg but was wondering if maybe it is the uterine lining getting ready to shed that I'm feeling? Does anyone know if you can feel an AF before it happens? Or is that what menstrual cramps are. Gosh I am daft-esp. for my age.......but I just never paid attention until I was ttc and every stupid cycle brings more mysterious tricks.


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Titi! :wave: 

Yeah I get those cramps about two days before AF is due, think you're right about the uterine lining getting read to shed! BUT pregnancy symptoms are very similar to AF symptoms and apparently you continue to cramp continuously whilst pregnant cos of the stretching of the uterus!


----------



## Titi

Thanks Ness-the cramps are much different than period cramps and always in the same place-my left ovary area. Although now it is starting to feel more like a running stitch in my side but lower-almost by my left hip bone. (?)


----------



## dreamofabean

I'm not sure hun. The cramps ive been experiencing have varied from a burning sensation to a sharp twinge that takes my breath away! Have happened such 7dpo but im unsure what they are!! Will just wait it out i suppose x


----------



## inkdchick

my cramps have been like burning , period type but not so severe, just grabbing your attention type cramps they are suprisingly hard to describe sorry girls


----------



## inkdchick

dreamofabean said:


> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> aww Tina but they sound like really good symptoms! Especially if you don't usually get symptoms like that too!
> 
> Thanks for adding me as your ttc buddy - will add you too xx
> 
> thank you , i will let you know, god i'm sitting here with a stingy backache that is strange and a sharp pain in my left boob LOL , god they are all coming out to get me now you watch that will be a novelty !!
> nite nite xx :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Is it like a burning sensation? My back feels like that! Have it in really low tummy too! Check cervix and its so high can barely reach it!! I'm driving myself crazy symptom spotting!!:haha:Click to expand...

thats it, apart from the cervix thing but have read that you cant go by that as it changes from hour to hour but yes my back has this burning sensation to it and it came after the cramping in my lower abdomen started after 6ish pm last night ( which was when i had that peachy-brown spotting) so i dont know im not conciously thinking about it , its only when i log on here i have to think, oh yes i have that or i havent got that - should I have :rofl:


----------



## dreamofabean

It sounds like what ive had! Was sooo sure AF would arrive this morning as my back was really 'burny' ( is that even a word?!)but cervix is now totally clear!! Very strange! As for cervix position, it suddenly jumped up there yesterday and has stayed like it so far?!!


----------



## Twinkle Baby

It's really weird because I had a burning sensation yesterday where my ovaries are.... Id this meant to be a symptom and what happens in early pregnancy? I thought I was imagining it but then I came on here to see that other people are experiencing the same thing? 

Also how do you tell where your cervix is and if it is high does that mean it is preparing for pregnancy??


----------



## dreamofabean

https://infertility.about.com/od/tryingtoconceive101/ht/cervixovulation.htm

I'm not sure of the burning feeling is pregnancy related or not tbh, i just know i have it!! hee hee
The cervix does go higher in pregnancy but its not an accurate measure. I'm just clutching at straws to be honest x


----------



## Twinkle Baby

Thank you! I might attempt that at some point lol.. I probs wouldn't be able to tell a difference though...I think I'm trying to find any possible way of telling whether I am pregnant or not without doing a preg test LOL! I hate all this waiting .. its a nightmare :(


----------



## Titi

Hey all-
don't want to get anyones hopes up but I just came across this thread in another forum when google crazy:
Hi all,
Q:"I'm 4 weeks pregnant and have been having what feels like ovulation pains all day - I've been looking it up all day and can't really find anything about it. I'm concerned about ectopic pregnancy but all I can find as a symptom is abdominal pain - that's pretty broad! Should I be concerned about this? Help!!! (I would call my dr. but it's after office hours and I'm freaking out!)"
A: "hi, i hope to put your mind at ease, i had this with both of my pregnancies, i asked gp and he said it was stretching pains from ligaments losening up and the uterus changing size etc.
mild period type pains during pregnancy are completely normal, if they become really painful of are acompanied by blood or spotting contact youyr gp, otherwise, don't panic and enjoy every moment, ache and twinge, good luck xxx"


----------



## Titi

Although-on the opposite side of the spectrum, was this answer:

Best Answer - Chosen by Voters

"Speaking from my own personal experience, I do sometimes get twinges in my ovaries prior to my period. It is not unheard of, MANY women have this and wonder if it is a sign of pregnancy. The twinges can feel the same as they would when you ovulate. 

If you type in ovarian pains after ovulation in the search bar, you will find that this is common. Good luck to you :)"

GREEATTT-I guess just another trick the witch can play


----------



## Nixilix

I THINK i got bfp today, no spotting for implantation or anything but have had achy ovary and also a stick like feeling earlier on in the week. I had a shooting pain that lasted for a split second but made me bend in half!


----------



## rachael872211

I have been getting AF type cramps today. I honestly thought that I was going to go to the toilet and come on. But still nothing, just lots of cramps.


----------



## calliebaby

I had that pain on tuesday. It was more like a really bad period cramp, but it came and went very quickly. I too bent over for a second.


----------



## dreamofabean

Nixilix said:


> I THINK i got bfp today, no spotting for implantation or anything but have had achy ovary and also a stick like feeling earlier on in the week. I had a shooting pain that lasted for a split second but made me bend in half!

WOO!! :happydance: Congrats Nixilix!!! :happydance:


----------



## inkdchick

Rachel CONGRATULATIONS HONEY WOW so excited for you just rest up as much as possible and time will soon go and you will enter the safe zone, god i wish i knew NOW if i was going to be there with you Wishing you a H & H pregnancy xx


----------



## Nixilix

I really hope you do.. thanks hun xxxxxx baby dust winging its way.. xx


----------



## inkdchick

Thank you Rach, i have had the strangest thing happent o me in the last 5 days, something i have never had before and that was brown discharge on 8dpo and then nothing when i wiped and then two days later very light brown-peachy discharge in undies and then when i wiped nothing but did have cramping mild tho and now 11dpo i have had a headache for 3 days and boobs are now achy and fuller, spots have broken out on my face, ewcm - creamy colour and wind !, and tired out most of the time, i dont know wot to think and am just hoping for the best.
dont want to test and get disappointed and let OH hubby down again so i dont know wot to do for the best.
x


----------



## inkdchick

Thank you Rach, i have had the strangest thing happent o me in the last 5 days, something i have never had before and that was brown discharge on 8dpo and then nothing when i wiped and then two days later very light brown-peachy discharge in undies and then when i wiped nothing but did have cramping mild tho and now 11dpo i have had a headache for 3 days and boobs are now achy and fuller, spots have broken out on my face, ewcm - creamy colour and wind !, and tired out most of the time, i dont know wot to think and am just hoping for the best.
dont want to test and get disappointed and let OH hubby down again so i dont know wot to do for the best.
x


----------



## inkdchick

weird it has duped sorry x


----------



## Titi

congrats!

Well-found out the answer for me anyways-ov like twinges must be something else....AF came full force right after my post.


----------



## inkdchick

Aww Titi im so sorry to hear that, i think i may not be far behind you as i did a test this morning and it came back bfn :cry:, i have never had brown discharge or any other colour for that matter between periods so was getting excited as i thought it was good news so i dont know wot to think.
XX


----------



## xLuciax

What does it mean when your cervix is high?


----------



## Nessicle

sorry AF got you titi :hugs: 

well 7dpo for me and pretty sure I had some pulling/tugging sensations in my uterus early this morning! also had a pain what feels like behind my belly button and some very mild cramps!


----------



## Titi

Thanks girls-inkdchick-you never know-if you were 9dpo that is really way too early for an accurate bfp-I think your chances of getting a positive result that soon are about 5%


----------



## dreamofabean

AF got me this morning :(


----------



## H a

hi guys im the same had red blood in discharge yesterday and today i had the most painful cramp on bottom left side only for a few seconds and nothing since but had brown discharge today, thought the witch had come to get me but so far nothing else! really hoping this is a good sign had a headache all day and been to the loo 6 times which is not like me! i got 4 days till testing..... im soooo tempted but really want to wait and see, good luck girlies x


----------



## inkdchick

H a said:


> hi guys im the same had red blood in discharge yesterday and today i had the most painful cramp on bottom left side only for a few seconds and nothing since but had brown discharge today, thought the witch had come to get me but so far nothing else! really hoping this is a good sign had a headache all day and been to the loo 6 times which is not like me! i got 4 days till testing..... im soooo tempted but really want to wait and see, good luck girlies x

i have exactly the same as you apart from my discharge has only been brown and since the last day of spotting which was 2 days ago and since then i have had a creamy peachy coloured discharge so i think that i will be out when my period should show in 4 days time. I just wished that i could have normal feeling boobs , one's that dont hurt with these bloody shooting pains, oh and cant wait for this headache to go , have had it for three days now and all my teeth hurt dont know if thats a good sign or not but god they hurt ?????
Wishing you all the best tho sounding good for you xx :hugs:


----------



## dreamofabean

Soudning good for you inkdchick, FXed xxx


----------



## inkdchick

dreamofabean said:


> AF got me this morning :(

Awww im so sorry honey, oh well come on next try for you, im envious i just wished my period would start so that i could get on with trying again properly.
i have had peachy very very light brown discharge since haaving the 2nd spotting the other night and have had shooting pains in boobs and a burning ache and sharp shooting pains in my lower abdomen but they are very brief, but i still think that i am out for this month and my period will follow, so i will see you in the next cycle .
:hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

dreamofabean said:


> Soudning good for you inkdchick, FXed xxx

see now i dont think so i have cramping as well i forgot to mention on the other post, even tho is on and off its just underlying and there most of theis afternoon so i do think that i will get my period and am now just waiting for it, but thank you for believing that this could be our month :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dreamofabean

I still believe it could be honey. TBH i had a niggling feeling all along as my spotting was more than i thought it would be with IB, just didnt wanna believe it. You don't know that it's not your month so i'm gonna keep up the PMA for you honey xxx


----------



## inkdchick

dreamofabean said:


> I still believe it could be honey. TBH i had a niggling feeling all along as my spotting was more than i thought it would be with IB, just didnt wanna believe it. You don't know that it's not your month so i'm gonna keep up the PMA for you honey xxx

awww thank you its so good having friends like you to keep me going but theres always that na its not my month but we will see !! :flower:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dreamofabean

Only time will tell honey, if it's meant to be, it's meant to be. If not, a January baby will be good!! They'll always have loads of bday presents because of the sales! ;) xx


----------



## Nessicle

hi girls!

so sorry AF got you dreamofabean!! :hugs:

well 7dpo and this morning early A.M. I had a pulling sensation in my uterus which I don't recall ever feeling! 

Also today I've had some nipping sensations behind my belly button! Got warm/burny sensations in my hips and aches but defo does not feel like AF pains! 

Also got sore boobs today which I never get! Eeek getting excited now! xxx


----------



## inkdchick

Nessicle said:


> hi girls!
> 
> so sorry AF got you dreamofabean!! :hugs:
> 
> well 7dpo and this morning early A.M. I had a pulling sensation in my uterus which I don't recall ever feeling!
> 
> Also today I've had some nipping sensations behind my belly button! Got warm/burny sensations in my hips and aches but defo does not feel like AF pains!
> 
> Also got sore boobs today which I never get! Eeek getting excited now! xxx

Sounds really good for you now hun god i really hope you get your bfp soon.
I think that my period is now on its way as i have had cramping all afternoon and my discharge is still now that peachy light brown colour, even tho my boobs now hurt like hell and the weirdest thing is that i have aching teeth ( googled it and its a symptom of pregnancy and i dont have any problems with my teeth other wise) constipatied, headaches, spots on my face, gassy, and slept this afternoon for 2 and a bit hours so but i still think that i m going to get it early , i have 4 days to wait


----------



## Nessicle

thank you darling I hope its my bfp too!

And your symptoms sounds ace - so many girls are convinced AF is coming and she doesnt turn up - FX that's the same for you!xxx


----------



## inkdchick

perhaps we will know together im not testing tho but i really hope that you get your :BFP: hun so if thats the case and we are both in for a little bean this month we will be able to be bump buddies :hugs:


----------



## H a

sounds good nessicle will keep fingers crossed! im not convinced i just got spotting its still brown today not alot but still some there thats been 2 days now and im a week early for my period! im convinced each time i go to the loo its my period but it is so differnet to normal so who knows! will see what happens.

inkdchick keep postive its hard i know your the same as me but im sure it will happpen to us soon! x


----------



## inkdchick

H a ,

I am trying but when you feel icky and tired and have a blinding headache and get something you have never had before, brown discharge ! mid cycle it does get you wondering but i do think that deep down my period is on its way and will be glad when its hear so that i can get on with ttc and actually working at it as we didnt this month at all , just :sex: as and when the mood took us LOL !!


----------



## H a

i totally understand its our first month trying and im stressed out about it all, yeserday i had a headache all day and shooting pains in my stomach like period pains really i feel like i just want it to either show or let me make it to testign day! only 4 days left. we went a little mad being as its our first month so who knows i could be lucky but with the brown dc im so not convinced it makes you feel so silly not knowing whatyour bodies doing! im usually so irregular anything from 52 day to 34 days so knowing whats happening is hard!
keep me updated on any changes and im sure it will all work out for us x


----------



## Nessicle

it's sounding really good for you girls too!! PMA ladies!! 

My boobs are mega sore today! Its so sore across my breastbone and under my arms feels almost bruised and my boobs are really really tender and feel almost tingly burny sensation! 

I had a dream last night I did about 5 tests and they were all positive.....OMG I think I might be pregnant girls!! I never get sore boobs so this is a first for me, I swear they are so painful today!! 

Tina would be ace to be bump buddies with you babe xxx


----------



## inkdchick

Aww thank you well in that case i look forward to it with you.. i think that you are pregnant if you have never had sore boobs before then :wohoo:, i have got that burning sensation too its stinging. See now you have the sore boobs thing that you have never had before and i have had the brown yellowy discharge now i googled it as i was worried and this is what i found:- The mucus plug is like a gel sealant inside the cervix which protects the feotus from infection by sealing the mouth of the uterus. Expulsions of the mucus is usually brownish yellow, sometimes Pink.

So with reading that i became quite excited but i have had a neg test yesterday and when i think about i think No my period is on its way, :rofl: im sitting here with a tummy that keeps gurgling and its making me laugh :rofl:

Big hugs for you hun - i think you got your little bean :hugs: Hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

you really think so?! Oooh I want to test now!! I know it would be too early though! Boobs are still sore but not as bad as this morning....don't know whether it's normal for them to ease off a little if you are pregnant! But the fact I have sore bb's and feel achy in my pelvis area I think are good signs!! 

the discharge you've got could be implantation bleeding! If it's browny yellow it'll be mixed with CM so FX for you!! xxxx


----------



## inkdchick

im hoping so i got a letter from the hospital yesterday saying that i had had a chemical and to try straight away so we didnt !!!, we just enjoyed each other like you do and then low and behold i get symptoms i have never had before and if it is embedding im really excited but have learnt not to take things that could be and just wait it out as this chemical was my 5th !.
But i really really really do think that you R PREGNANT , i wish i could be so sure about me xx


----------



## Nessicle

aww thank you Tina that means alot to me :flower: and I'm so sorry about your chemical! The positive side of that is that you'll have been very fertile straightaway so perhaps that's why you're getting symptoms now cos you've caught on straightaway!! xx


----------



## inkdchick

you know i never thought of it that way - you may just be right by god !!!!!. It would be brilliant , Oh HAPPY EASTER , these maybe out easter beanies that we have that are shy to show up god lets hope so would like to know why i feel like this and why i got what i did and NOW !!! but am waiting i got to but when are you testing again i want to know now :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

he he not testing til tomorrow at least as only 8dpo, was gonna wait til AF was due but I just have a feeling now that with the sore boobs and EWCM and tugging in uterus that I just think I really might be now! xx


----------



## inkdchick

bless yer, let me know first thing after telling OH - promise that will give me something to look forward to you getting your :bfp: xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

will do sweetheart - let me know how you get on too! xxx


----------



## H a

i got af late on yesterday! oh well another start to the month.

nessicle sound so good for you! i agree with the others it all sound very promising! x


----------



## Nessicle

oh so sorry H a :hugs: xxx

I may test tonight after holding in pee for a few hours xx


----------



## inkdchick

H a , so sorry for you but exciting too another cycle to ttc , can't wait to try again as i really dont know whats going on with me right now. 
I wish you all the best next month Hun :hugs:


----------



## H a

thank you, i wasn't hopeful too much on the first month but yes here's to another cycle! nessicle let us know!!! good luck hun x

im excited for being able to try again, inkdchick it will happen bodies are strange things you may still be lucky! x keep positive x


----------



## inkdchick

Nessicle said:


> oh so sorry H a :hugs: xxx
> 
> I may test tonight after holding in pee for a few hours xx

Boobs are REALLY PAINFULL :cry: :cry:, they hurt when breath for gods sake, i get sore boobs but not like this the burning pain is the worst i think !, and i also think you talked it up :rofl:, i've had this since yesterday afternoon !!!. i dream't i got a positive test last night so did one this morning and bfN !! so i think i may have to wait another week so see if i get my period which i think i will , oh well if i do i will treat myself to a :coffee:as i havent had one in months and it might stop this headache i have now had for nearly 5 days. Am feeling a little sick this morning too ermm not too sure why tho, and had bubbling in my tummy yesterday nearly all day it was really funny so am sure that period isnt far away even though i've never felt that before but am sure its not a pregnancy sign lol :rofl: maybe it was to do with all the wind i had yesterday :blush: never had so much :blush:
So have you tested and how are you ?


----------



## Nessicle

well my boobs were so painful and burning on Saturday when it started at 8dpo, they hurt like hell so hope that's a good sign for you!

Not hurting so much today they were sore last night but fine this morning, apparently it's normal for them to hurt on and off! don't have any tests in the house except a cb digi and it's far to early to use that so saving that for day AF is due if she doesnt turn up xx


----------



## inkdchick

ok will keep an eye for you in the next three days . 
I really dont feel well today so i am going to have to sign off , i feel as tho i could throw up any minute so am going back to bed.
Hope you have a nice day honey speak soon xx


----------



## H a

oooh sounds interesting! you still could be! maybe wait till period date and then test just to make sure but its sounds good to me hun!

to be honest ive woke up today with absolutely no real sign of period! only had it for one day.... this is so not me! im way too early too and no so confused. im starting yesterday as day one again but still so tempted to test just in .... not getting any hopes up but just to see.


----------



## inkdchick

i tried to go back to bed but couldnt......
H a , it sounds to me like implantation if you only bled for 1 day - oooh sounding good for you, see now coz i only had brown discharge for a day and then nothing and then again the day after (which by the way i have never had before ), i dont think it was imbedding as everyone else on here seems to have red blood or redy brown blood so i think i am out and my body is buggering me about and at my age (43) i am now getting upset with all this messing me about and wish that i either oculd be this month or i am now thinking about giving up altogether cox ive been on this roller coaster now nearly 2 years and i want to now get off - sorry :cry: :cry: im feeling a little down and upset and blah today :cry:
But it sounds really good for you fx'd for you hun hugs:


----------



## H a

i am sorry to hear you are so down, don't give up i have had friends struggling for years and now she is about to burst with 6 weeks to go!

as for me im totally not convinced at all as it started all again today! buggar!

maybe have a little break and de stress it wont help you to be so stressed but i can understand why you are.

sending big hugs xxxxx


----------



## inkdchick

H a said:


> i am sorry to hear you are so down, don't give up i have had friends struggling for years and now she is about to burst with 6 weeks to go!
> 
> as for me im totally not convinced at all as it started all again today! buggar!
> 
> maybe have a little break and de stress it wont help you to be so stressed but i can understand why you are.
> 
> sending big hugs xxxxx

Thank you hun, i am not stressing now as its just not worth it and i will try and get a test from Superdrug i think as everyone seems to be getting positive results so i think i will try them in a week i think its probable best and then if my period shows i will know and not have to worry :shrug: and then i can start all over again LOL


----------



## trying 4 3rd

inkdchick said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> hi girls!
> 
> so sorry AF got you dreamofabean!! :hugs:
> 
> well 7dpo and this morning early A.M. I had a pulling sensation in my uterus which I don't recall ever feeling!
> 
> Also today I've had some nipping sensations behind my belly button! Got warm/burny sensations in my hips and aches but defo does not feel like AF pains!
> 
> Also got sore boobs today which I never get! Eeek getting excited now! xxx
> 
> Sounds really good for you now hun god i really hope you get your bfp soon.
> I think that my period is now on its way as i have had cramping all afternoon and my discharge is still now that peachy light brown colour, even tho my boobs now hurt like hell and the weirdest thing is that i have aching teeth ( googled it and its a symptom of pregnancy and i dont have any problems with my teeth other wise) constipatied, headaches, spots on my face, gassy, and slept this afternoon for 2 and a bit hours so but i still think that i m going to get it early , i have 4 days to waitClick to expand...

Wow that is weird I have all those symptoms you are describing except the peachy light brown discharge. I have cramps but low on the abdomen on both sides. It is a light cramp with burning sensation.:wacko:


----------



## inkdchick

trying 4 3rd said:


> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> hi girls!
> 
> so sorry AF got you dreamofabean!! :hugs:
> 
> well 7dpo and this morning early A.M. I had a pulling sensation in my uterus which I don't recall ever feeling!
> 
> Also today I've had some nipping sensations behind my belly button! Got warm/burny sensations in my hips and aches but defo does not feel like AF pains!
> 
> Also got sore boobs today which I never get! Eeek getting excited now! xxx
> 
> Sounds really good for you now hun god i really hope you get your bfp soon.
> I think that my period is now on its way as i have had cramping all afternoon and my discharge is still now that peachy light brown colour, even tho my boobs now hurt like hell and the weirdest thing is that i have aching teeth ( googled it and its a symptom of pregnancy and i dont have any problems with my teeth other wise) constipatied, headaches, spots on my face, gassy, and slept this afternoon for 2 and a bit hours so but i still think that i m going to get it early , i have 4 days to waitClick to expand...
> 
> Wow that is weird I have all those symptoms you are describing except the peachy light brown discharge. I have cramps but low on the abdomen on both sides. It is a light cramp with burning sensation.:wacko:Click to expand...

Hi Hopin&prayin how are you , god i cant believe you have the same as me and Nessicle had the same but now she has her BFP - so cool !!! got to add you to my ttc buddies now !!!.
The burny / stinging sensation is in my boobs and it hurts like hell!!!!!, never had it this bad, but i do have mild cramping and a pulling sensation in my lower abdomen which feels weird !.
Oh i wish you all the best, when is your period due?, mine is due tomorrow it the day after !
OOOH GOOD LUCK :hugs:


----------



## trying 4 3rd

inkdchick said:


> trying 4 3rd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> hi girls!
> 
> so sorry AF got you dreamofabean!! :hugs:
> 
> well 7dpo and this morning early A.M. I had a pulling sensation in my uterus which I don't recall ever feeling!
> 
> Also today I've had some nipping sensations behind my belly button! Got warm/burny sensations in my hips and aches but defo does not feel like AF pains!
> 
> Also got sore boobs today which I never get! Eeek getting excited now! xxx
> 
> Sounds really good for you now hun god i really hope you get your bfp soon.
> I think that my period is now on its way as i have had cramping all afternoon and my discharge is still now that peachy light brown colour, even tho my boobs now hurt like hell and the weirdest thing is that i have aching teeth ( googled it and its a symptom of pregnancy and i dont have any problems with my teeth other wise) constipatied, headaches, spots on my face, gassy, and slept this afternoon for 2 and a bit hours so but i still think that i m going to get it early , i have 4 days to waitClick to expand...
> 
> Wow that is weird I have all those symptoms you are describing except the peachy light brown discharge. I have cramps but low on the abdomen on both sides. It is a light cramp with burning sensation.:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Hopin&prayin how are you , god i cant believe you have the same as me and Nessicle had the same but now she has her BFP - so cool !!! got to add you to my ttc buddies now !!!.
> The burny / stinging sensation is in my boobs and it hurts like hell!!!!!, never had it this bad, but i do have mild cramping and a pulling sensation in my lower abdomen which feels weird !.
> Oh i wish you all the best, when is your period due?, mine is due tomorrow it the day after !
> OOOH GOOD LUCK :hugs:Click to expand...

I hope you were talking to me but hun im not hopin&praying I am trying 4 3rd LOL. Im sorry if you weren't responding to me. I am good I think just don't really know how to feel right now bc we have been ttc for a while now. I get so depressed when I get a :bfn:. We still arent out til :witch: shows her ugly face. I am due to start this weekend. Stay away :witch: Good luck to you too. how do i add u to my ttc buddies?


----------



## inkdchick

Hopin&prayin,
I was answering you Honey, and i wish you all the best of luck , im sure your period wont show.
Go to User CP, the screen will change and on the left you will see when you scrol down a list look for Signature and click it and then scroll down til you come to a post window similar to what we message each other in but its squarer and taller and write it in there and then Save . Good Luck xxxxx


----------



## inkdchick

Nessicle said:


> well my boobs were so painful and burning on Saturday when it started at 8dpo, they hurt like hell so hope that's a good sign for you!
> 
> Not hurting so much today they were sore last night but fine this morning, apparently it's normal for them to hurt on and off! don't have any tests in the house except a cb digi and it's far to early to use that so saving that for day AF is due if she doesnt turn up xx

Im so wrapped for you babes!!!!, i am gonna have to change my ttc buddies list when you go over to the other side , when are you going :cry::cry: but i am :happydance::happydance::happydance: for you too - just gonna miss you xxx


----------



## kailirwin

Hi all, I've had 2 miscarriages. One in oct and one in feb. After the second one my dr put me through the recurrent blood tests to see what was going on. All tests came back normal. Told me to take baby aspirin, try again and when I get my BFP call ASAP to get progesterone. I am now 8 dpo and having slight cramps and twinges. They switch sides and even go to my hips. I'm so very tired all day but then have trouble sleeping. I am anxious to test because I need to find out as soon as I can so I can call because both times I've found out I miscarry about a week, week and a half later. Planning to test Sunday or Monday ( 11-12 dpo). Hoping someone out there has had a similar experience. Any input I'd appreciate! Sending baby dust to all those ttc!


----------

